# IBS? Unable to Gain Weight



## debdebdanish (Jun 19, 2017)

Hi All,

I really need your help. I have been suffering from this strange disease. It started 1 year ago when my weight was 56 KG (32 years, male).

I started having bloating and started pooping (absolutely normal) pooping 3 to 4 times a day. I lost 16 kgs weight over the time.

Now after this 1 year, all my problem has subsided. I have almost zero bloating, no pain anywhere. But sometimes I poop 2 times a day and that is more than what I eat I think.

The main problem, my weight is not changing no matter what.

One doc is saying I have IBS, another is saying I have celiac and the 3rd and the last one is saying I have Crohn's.

What could be the reason I am unable to gain weight no matter how hard I am try.

Currently, I am taking only lactobacillus pro biotic to heal my gut.

Any help, any suggestion will be immensely appreciated.

Should I buy a plant-based protein supplement?

Kind regards

deb


----------



## Fikilem (May 10, 2018)

It is difficult of doctors themselves cannot diagnose what you suffering with I have the same problem with my wait and I have tried my best to use supplements and food that can help with no luck maybe we will get one Samaritan from this site who can help us


----------



## debdebdanish (Jun 19, 2017)

man it is killing me. I have no idea what to do with my life at this point. I am absolutely clueless.


----------



## TarunSareen (May 12, 2018)

Buddy I have also lost a lot of weight (13KG) in last one year because of ibs-d and my symptoms are never ending .

In your case, look at the bright side, your symptoms are gone, which means you have crossed the first hurdle and a final one is left.

I suggest you to start working out and invest in a good mass gainer.
Since you are in India, I suggest you to go to AIIMS for further check ups if required.

Good luck and keep us posted...


----------



## debdebdanish (Jun 19, 2017)

TarunSareen said:


> Buddy I have also lost a lot of weight (13KG) in last one year because of ibs-d and my symptoms are never ending .
> 
> In your case, look at the bright side, your symptoms are gone, which means you have crossed the first hurdle and a final one is left.
> 
> ...


Hi,

did you try these medicines -

lactobacillus plus (2 capsules a day) [it is a probiotic]

pantacid 40 (2 tablet twice before meal for one month and then 1 tablet for 2 months) [antacid table]

sucral o (liquid 5m two times for 1 month)

If you have symptoms like heartburn, acidity, weight loss, too much pooping. Try these medicines. It helped me a lot. I thought these meds might help you guys too.


----------



## TarunSareen (May 12, 2018)

Hi Danish, how are you now, any improvement?


----------

